# The Beatles Songs In Video Games



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

Was playing a Bomb Jack on MAME and amazingly I've only just realised after all these years that the music from level 2 sounds exactly like Lady Madonna by The Beatles:

EDIT: Not only that but just I've noticed that Bomb Jack has "BJ" across his chest.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







The actual level itself (after 0.55):


Turns out the developers managed to license the song for the game though in some reissues and ports they use a tune from Mighty Bomb Jack.

Another Beatles song in a game:



Soundalikes:



^ Don't quite get it myself.



^ I guess I can now its pointed out.

Any others...that isn't Rock Band related.


----------



## Absynthe (Jun 5, 2010)

I always thought both Mother/Earthbound Zero and Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne's Game Over songs sounded somewhat like Because.

Mother (this kinda sounds like a mix between Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata and Because.):


Nocturne:


Because:


Yeah... Maybe not. Oh well.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe the Earthbound one is sort of similar if you're hearing for it but thats all.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you seen this?




/sarcasm


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Any others...that isn't Rock Band related.
> QUOTE(gameboy13 @ Jun 7 2010, 05:57 PM) Have you seen this?
> 
> 
> ...


'Nuff said


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2010)

Pfft Beatles: Rock Band, everyone knows this is the true Beatles game:


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

i was never a fan of the beatles


----------



## redact (Jun 8, 2010)

then why post in a beatles thread?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 8, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> then why post in a beatles thread?


post count?

But yeah I cant so many other then earthbound. Some speculate that the beatles tunes in earthbound are whats keeping it off the vc. But beatles songs anywhere make me happy!


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

i have my own opinion like everyone else has theirs


----------

